# Rayure sur MacBook Pro



## Skelling (30 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Voila, par malchance mon macbook pro est rentrer en contact avec ma ceinture (en metal) ce qui à provoqué une très légère rayure d'a peu près 1-2 mm, ce n'est certe pas non plus tape à l'oeil, il faut vraiment regarder de près mais est ce qu'il y aurait quand même un moyen pour atténuer cette rayure ?, j'ai entendue qu'en frottant avec une peau de chamois cela marcherai, est ce un mythe ou pas ?

Merci


----------



## Rémi M (30 Juin 2010)

Une peau de chamois  Je m'en sers pour nettoyer mon écran, quand il est un peu plus sale que d'habitude, alors ça m'étonnerai beaucoup que ça puisse atténuer une rayure. 

Hier j'ai remarqué qu'autour de l'écran, sur le métal j'avais plusieurs rayures, comme-ci on l'avait rayé avec des clés, bien sûr, je ne l'ai jamais ouvert avec des clés, ça devait être d'origine, c'est énervant au début, mais maintenant je m'en moque, puisque je ne les vois plus, faut se forcer pour les voir...


----------



## salamander (1 Juillet 2010)

En plus le métal n'est pas brut, il doit être peint ou anodisé, je sais pas trop, mais en tous cas, je pense qu'il est plus sage de laisser en l'état sous peine d'aggraver la situation....c'est dommage, mais bon, vaut mieux une rayure qu'une grosse tache avec une rayure au milieu...


----------



## t-bo (5 Juillet 2010)

De l'étain, un fer à souder, et une peinture argent.
 tu fait couler l'étain dans la rayure, et tu repeint en argent.

Roulez jeunesse  Bon allez je sors


----------



## Rémi M (5 Juillet 2010)

Tant qu'on y est, je sors la ponceuse


----------



## Skelling (5 Juillet 2010)

Oui c'est sur je comprend, mais c'est pas facile d'oublier quand l'on sait quel est là, cette rayure.
Pour la peau de chamois moi aussi cela m'as étonné, mais c'est ici que j'ai vu ça : 
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=307517

Je cite :


> tu peux essayer de "gommer" les rayures avec une peau de chamois (tu mets un doigt dans la peau et tu frottes fort). C'est un truc que j'utilise souvent et qui est assez efficace. Il faut que ce soit une vraie peau et pas un tissus synthétique.



Enfin je ferais avec c'est pas la mort c'est sur, mais bon, sachant que cela va faire seulement 1 mois que je l'ai, c'est dommage.

Sinon en voyant direct avec Apple, ils n'ont un moyen ? sachant que les rayures ne font pas partie de la garantie le cout de ces réparations avoisineraient les combien à peu près ?

PS : voici une photo de la rayure : http://s2.noelshack.com/uploads/images/14659192894104_img_0005__copie.jpg


----------



## salamander (5 Juillet 2010)

C est pas grand chose....si tu mets un coup de feutre gris métal, léger léger, on la verra quasiment plus....
C'est moins grave que sur le capot..., là tu peux faire illusion.


----------



## Skelling (7 Juillet 2010)

Oui tu as raison, ce n'est pas grand chose finalement, et entre temps je me suis dit que c'est complètement bête de se prendre la tête juste pour ça. Mon Mac je l'est pas acheter pour le mètre dans une vitrine mais pour m'en utilisé c'est donc normal qu'un jour ou l'autre des rayures apparaisse.
Surtout que je le prend tout les jours avec moi, au boulot, à l'école, dans le train, en sortie, ... C'est donc vraiment inévitable, à moins bien sur de pousser dans l'extrême mais après l'on ne vie plus.

Donc finalement, y a vraiment pire que des rayure, c'était le coté superficiel qui voulais ça.

Et merci à vous tous pour vos réponse


----------



## Cristoff (7 Juillet 2010)

Juste pour info par rapport à ce qui a été dit dans une des réponses, la finition de la surface se fait par un laser qui fait plusieurs passes très serrées puis poncée. J'ai vu comment était réalisé la coque unibody sur une vidéo du site d'Apple: http://www.apple.com/fr/macbookpro/design.html pour ceux que ça interessent ^^


----------



## Dator (7 Juillet 2010)

Cristoff a dit:


> J'ai vu comment était réalisé la coque unibody sur une vidéo du site d'Apple: http://www.apple.com/fr/macbookpro/design.html pour ceux que ça interessent ^^



Combien de fois j'ai regardé cette vidéo bien avant l'achat de mon MBP. :love:


----------

